# Help please



## ex-impreza (Mar 26, 2005)

Has anyone on here got an r32gtr on a classic car policy, is it even possible?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Been wondering the same thing myself*

I bought my 32 in March. I used this forum to get details on insurance. I ended up using A-plan. Got normal insurance with a 6000 mile limit for £680 ish.

some people say that Adrian Flux have given better .. but I think it's totally hit and miss due to location and personal circumstances .. good luck.


----------

